# Verslavingen > Roken >  Nicotine kauwgum

## Koeffie

Ik wil van het roken af, of eigenlijk beter; ik MOET van het roken af, maar hoe pak ik dit nu aan.........ik heb binnenkort een afspraak bij een stoppen met roken poli......maar zie er zo tegenop, omdat ik weet dat het zo moeilijk is. Maar mijn gezondheid dwingt mij te stoppen. Ik heb het geprobeerd met medicijnen, pleisters en accupunctuur, maar weet dat WILLEN de enige manier is op ook daadwerkelijk vol te houden. Medicijnen wil ik niet meer, kan iemand mij zijn ervaring met de nicotine kauwgum vertellen..

----------


## Nora

Mijn broer heeft nicotine kauwgom geprobeerd. Volgens hem hielp dit wel. Hij moest ook stoppen vanwege zijn gezondheid. Hij heeft alleen een keer weer tijdens een feestje gerookt. Hij is toen weer begonnen. Het heeft dus ook echt te maken met doorzetten.

----------

